# Ziplines - awesome or lame?



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

What do you guys think of them? I haven't done any of these new ones that are popping up on mountains everywhere but they seem kind of overpriced for me compared to what you get. Or maybe that's just me being negative since I haven't done any yet and am totally missing out on the awesomeness, I was actually considering setting one up in my backyard but I figured it might get boring / old pretty fast. 

Also found this deal on BuyWithMe (kinda like a Groupon, I guess?) which has a coupon for a gondola ride / zip combination at Sunday River. 

http://www.buywithme.com/boston/deals/8179-sunday-river-resort



> $15
> Scenic Chondola lift ride plus two zip line rides
> Discount: 44%, Savings: $12
> 
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2011)

my understanding is that they are vastly different experiences depending on where you go.  I hear Hunter's is more like an Eco Canopy tour.

Only one I've seen up close is Wildcat's.  Looks like fun.  Not sure how much I'd be willing to pay to do it.  Hard time buying $30 or so for 1 ride when you can go to Six Flags for the day and ride roller coasters all day long for $60.


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, the canopy ones look cool because you are higher up. I have also heard good things about the Hunter zip, actually a forum search returned a couple threads on that one specifically.


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually this does look pretty diesel



The video says its 3000' ft long and goes 50+ mph. That's really long. 

I guess when I was thinking of zip lines I imagine 150 - 200 ft runs 10 - 20' off the ground.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2011)

There's some pretty cool videos of some of the Hunter zip lines from 180 around here somewhere.

Do you tip the zip line guide when you're done?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 27, 2011)

i did the adventure park at Catamount a few times. there are several small zip lines but most of the "fun" is traversing the various ropes and catwalks.  did it with my kid so we didn't try the hardest "trails" but it is fun and a good workout if you want it to be.

http://www.catamounttrees.com/


----------



## billski (Jun 27, 2011)

The Hunter one looks pretty good.   The best one I ever did was in Costa Rica - 1/2 mile was the longest line, running about 500 feet above the canopy (not counting the 100' trees).

I'm now trying to figure out how to get to Vancouver and do the zip down the 90 meter ski jump.  You accelerate to approximately 87mph.


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2011)

I went on the zipline at Wildcat...it was fun but short and expensive for what you get IMO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems like MTN. Coasters are in the same category.  Looks like great fun, but somewhat expensive for the experience.

I forget what Okemo is charging for their coaster.  Just remember thinking that it didn't seem like a great value.


----------



## catskillman (Jun 27, 2011)

I did the mid mountain one at Hunter.  I consists of 6 zips, 5 bridges and 1 rappel and takes about 3 hrs.  $89.

Have not done the one from the top of the mountain - yet.  I have heard it is insane.  The first zip is 660 feet high and last's over 1 minute.  There are 5 zips and one bridge.  They have what they call a Zap line on the bridge if you choose, otherwise you walk across.  Not sure the length but it is not short and is very high.  
   This tour also lasts about 3 hours in total and includes a ride on the 6 pack or in that all terrain vehicle up the parkway if the 6 is not running that day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2011)

See 3 hours for $89 of a very unique experience seems okay to me.  I have spent that amount of money and more many, many times on concert tickets for a 3 hour show.

I just looked up Wildcat's zipline.  that's $20 per ride.  And while I'm sure it's awesome, it just seems like a lot of coin for what probably amounts to less than 5 minutes worth of entertainment.

Then again, I'll woof down a $25 plate of Foie Gras in 5 minutes without batting an eye.  So, YMMV


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 27, 2011)

Had a ton of fun on my first zip line experience down in Cabo San Lucas this past April. The one at Hunter looks very similar............


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool vids. Yeah I was thinking of some of the smaller ones that seem lame ... those are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone tried the one at Bromley? My wife and I keep saying we're going to head up there one weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2011)

I have not yet ridden the Hunter zip, but from watching others do so this past winter I think the $89 is a great value. The first line from the top is especially thrilling.


----------



## catskillman (Jun 28, 2011)

$89 is for the mid mountain zip at Hunter.  The one from the top is more - I think it is $100.  There are discounts for groups of 6 or more & there are a lot of 10% off coupons floating around.

I honestly think they are all worth the price.  It's not something you would do often......


----------



## JimG. (Jun 29, 2011)

catskillman said:


> $89 is for the mid mountain zip at Hunter.  The one from the top is more - I think it is $100.  There are discounts for groups of 6 or more & there are a lot of 10% off coupons floating around.
> 
> I honestly think they are all worth the price.  It's not something you would do often......



You are correct...$100 from the top.

Turns out I do have 2 of those 10% coupons too. Found them in my boot bag last night.


----------



## amf (Jun 29, 2011)

They're more fun when you rig your own.


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

amf said:


> They're more fun when you rig your own.



yeah, I was really considering it but it would be faiirly short and I have a feeling I would just end up with an expensive clothesline in the backyard.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anyone tried the one at Bromley? My wife and I keep saying we're going to head up there one weekend.



Saw it up close last summer (on the day that some random couple were having some anniversary party with fireworks down at Mount Snow  ).  Looked pretty cool, and fast!  Seeing as how the kids were with us, and they didn't meet the height requirement for the zipline, we didn't do it.

The adventure park at Bromley IS worth a ride up rte 30 some day for you and mitz!  Totally fun for "kids" of all ages!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Saw it up close last summer (on the day that some random couple were having some anniversary party with fireworks down at Mount Snow  ).  Looked pretty cool, and fast!  Seeing as how the kids were with us, and they didn't meet the height requirement for the zipline, we didn't do it.
> 
> The adventure park at Bromley IS worth a ride up rte 30 some day for you and mitz!  Totally fun for "kids" of all ages!



You know Jeff...if I wear hat, I could probably get the "kids" priced ticket for the day. :lol: 

That's on our to do list this summer. It's really not that far away and it looks like a ton of fun. Plus, it's a short hop to Manchester.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Glenn said:


> You know Jeff...if I wear hat, I could probably get the "kids" priced ticket for the day. :lol:
> 
> That's on our to do list this summer. It's really not that far away and it looks like a ton of fun. Plus, it's a short hop to Manchester.



I don't know if for you and Mitz (and her shopping prowess  ) if having Manchester a quick ride down the hill is a good thing or not  :lol:  

All I know is last year at Bromley,  E went from being a bit scared her 1st trip down the slow track of their 3 alpine slides to being a total speed demon on their fastest track a few rides later!  Cool stuff at Bromley!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, that may make for a costly day. HA! 

I haven't ridden and alpine slide in years. Those are so much fun.


----------



## DaddiO (Jun 29, 2011)

pretty simple...the higher the better! - 

costa rica  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya DaddiO, welcome to the site  

I almost did zip lines in February when I went on a cruise (was going to do them in Roatan) but ended up not doing them at the last second just because our time on the  island was very short.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2011)

a couple of summers ago my wife and I did the zip lines at Berkshire East, it was a blast. Since then they have added two 'extreme' zip lines, each over 2500 feet long and several hundred feet above the ground at the high point. They were still testing them out when we were there, they looked pretty bad ass!!

Here is a link to a few pics from our trip
http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=1135


----------



## JimG. (Jun 29, 2011)

Anybody interested in an AZ group zipline tour up at Hunter?

We could get the group rate and the group bonding/peer pressure would make the event more fun for everyone.

Years ago I went on a Hunter group bungee jump day...many of the folks I consider my best Hunter friends were there that day. Frankly, I was so terrified I doubt I would have done it myself, but I had so much fun I wound up jumping twice.


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be awesome,but it would have to be in late July or August. I'm out of area from the 4th - 19th.


----------



## catskillman (Jun 30, 2011)

Sound good -  

If you want a group tour they you are probally looking at the fall - The Garden State Ski Club just had to book for late September to get a tour just for them.  That is the 3rd group tour they have run.

Would be nice for fall foliage --------


----------



## JimG. (Jun 30, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Sound good -
> 
> If you want a group tour they you are probally looking at the fall - The Garden State Ski Club just had to book for late September to get a tour just for them.  That is the 3rd group tour they have run.
> 
> Would be nice for fall foliage --------



Hadn't even thought about the Fall foliage angle, but that would be one of the most beautiful times to do it.

I'll wait to see if we get more interest, otherwise we could just go up as a small group and go the same day individually.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm up for it. 

By the way, anyone ever done these SKyCoasters? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skycoaster

I did one 2 years ago in Myrtle Beach, it was pretty fun! But definitely higher than you think when you get to the top.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

While I was skiing at Bretton Woods in April, I got a peak at *their canopy tour* and it looked pretty neat.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 11, 2011)

IMHO Alpine Adventures in Lincoln, NH is a great time!  They have a canopy tour with nine lines, then eight(?) lines that are over the trees, and have just installed a monster zip that I have not been on yet, but cannot wait!  

The course that goes over the tree tops, you are 250' in the air at times and moving!


----------



## Nick (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm down in South Carolina and they have one in Myrtle Beach... at Broadway on the Beach. It looks pretty cool, starts 40' high and traverses over the water, however it was also kind of slow and was a little pricey so I skipped it. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## ski stef (Jul 11, 2011)

about to experience my first zip lining adventure! I have heard the ones in Costa Rica are awesome but in about 5 days we will be doing this 3 day ziplining/trekking trip in the jungle


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

That tree top house looks awesome!


----------



## Morwax (Jul 27, 2011)

*On the fence*

Busy doing other stuff in the summer so I havn't zipped. Really not that interested, but if it brings in cash for winter improvements IM ALL FOR IT!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 29, 2011)

finished the zip lining tour about a week ago and i'd have to say my conclusion is awesome.  I had such a great time the longest one we did was 450 meters. The tree top house was pretty cool but I was expecting a little luxury (why? i'm not sure) but it was basic beds with mosquito nets, but we had a bathroom and sink and the view outside was amazing.  we had to zip line to and from our tree house which was pretty neat but after family style dinners you had to put your wet harness on at night to get back to your room. small price to pay for an amazing experience.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> finished the zip lining tour about a week ago and i'd have to say my conclusion is awesome.  I had such a great time the longest one we did was 450 meters. The tree top house was pretty cool but I was expecting a little luxury (why? i'm not sure) but it was basic beds with mosquito nets, but we had a bathroom and sink and the view outside was amazing.  we had to zip line to and from our tree house which was pretty neat but after family style dinners you had to put your wet harness on at night to get back to your room. small price to pay for an amazing experience.



That sounds sweet. I would love to zip to and from my bedroom. haha. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife and I went to Bromley today and did the zip line...it was friggin sweet. It's basically a straight shot down from mid mountain. They put you in a harness, open the gate and you're off. They have four lines and let you all go at once. At the end, a huge spring brings you to a stop. That in itself was pretty friggin cool.  Did a few trips down the alpine slid as well.


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2011)

Gunstock just opened up a zip line last month...all the way from the summit, sounds like fun.

http://www.boston.com/travel/explor...2/put_some_zip_in.html?p1=Well_On_Blogs_links


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't care if they are lame or brilliant if it pays the bills to keep the lifts turning, well, I'm for it.  Except for illegal activities!


----------



## HD333 (Jun 24, 2012)

Did the Gunstock Zipline this weekend. Not super extreme but pretty fun. You go from the summit to the peak of Pistol, then down to the base from Pistol. Probably hit high 50's.  For $70 i'd like to be able to go up again, it is a quick $70 but I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Did the Gunstock Zipline this weekend. Not super extreme but pretty fun. You go from the summit to the peak of Pistol, then down to the base from Pistol. Probably hit high 50's.  For $70 i'd like to be able to go up again, it is a quick $70 but I'd say it was worth it.



How crowded was it?  How long was the wait in line to get on at the top and then again at Pistol?  Were people using the Panorama for other purposes outside of accessing the Zipline?  People enjoying the Panorama Pub?


----------



## HD333 (Jun 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> How crowded was it?  How long was the wait in line to get on at the top and then again at Pistol?  Were people using the Panorama for other purposes outside of accessing the Zipline?  People enjoying the Panorama Pub?


We had an early reservation , 9:30, probably a 5 minute wait at each line. You take a short one off of Panorama to Recoil. It was steady all day and seemed to be busier in the afternoon. You do a few training runs on the lower mt where the Air Bag is in the winter, that looked backed up in the afternoon. 
You can ride up on Panorama for $10 saw a few people with little kids doing that. Panorama pub was closed but I did enjoy a beer on the deck after hiking up.  
The tree top adventure looked cool and the kids one was good for younger kids. Overall they do a pretty good job keeping people busy with the Adventure Park stuff.  Kids loved it, rock wall, kayaks, bikes, mini golf, etc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2012)

Regarding being able to ride the zip a second time for the initial purchase price; I'm sure most people feel that way.  I understand why the price is so high for 1 ride.  The construction and insurance costs must be huge for that zip line and there's limited capacity to make up the revenue in volume.  However, at $70 a whack, I doubt they get many repeat customers each season.  When you think about it from a value perspective, someone can get a Season Pass to Six Flags New England for $75.   

Not that I'd want to see an amusement park at the base of a ski area, but I'm kind of surprised we haven't seen a big amusement park operator like Six Flags partner with a ski area close to a metro area.  It's the perfect marriage for year round revenue.  I know some ski resorts have outdoor water parks such as Camelback and Mountain Creek, but water parks are a bit more weather dependent than amusement parks.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Regarding being able to ride the zip a second time for the initial purchase price; I'm sure most people feel that way.  I understand why the price is so high for 1 ride.  The construction and insurance costs must be huge for that zip line and there's limited capacity to make up the revenue in volume.  However, at $70 a whack, I doubt they get many repeat customers each season.  When you think about it from a value perspective, someone can get a Season Pass to Six Flags New England for $75.



Forgot to mention you can go up again same day for half price.  I used a 2 for 1 from my ski pass and treated a friend.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2012)

One ride for $70 seems like a rip off. We did the big zip line tour at Berkshire East for about $100 per person which consistented of 8 or 9 individual zip lines scattered all over the top of the mountain with some short but enjoyable hikes between them. The whole tour took about 3 hours and was quite enjoyable


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2012)

The reason the cost is so high for the Gunstock zip lines I'm sure has to do with construction costs.  The figure I heard was $1.5M.  They are the two longest zip lines in North America.  1 line half way down the mountain and then 1 more to the base.  1300 vert over two lines.  More of an adrenline ride than a "tour".  Though I do agree that $70 seems like a lot for such a short time period of entertainment.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2012)

bump world coolest ziplines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/25/travel/worlds-coolest-zip-lines/index.html?hpt=tr_c1


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

I was in Vegas in December and saw that zip line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as what they ARE?   OK for anyone if they carefully examined from time to time.
Just my $.01 but I really like being in control to some degree while playing with steepness, whether it's skiing steep chutes, boofing big drops, parachuting(freefalling these days;-)) or flying.....  I mean it's a hitch and some rope tied/knotted by someone else... ...separating you from fatal freefall...
That Vegas pic is wussy stuff compared to things I've seen in other pics.  Hope the other pics between some peaks were PhotoShopped cuz they were scary...  But...I get uneasy in some high chairlifts...so..


----------



## legalskier (Jul 30, 2012)

Mountain Creek added one this summer- it's called the "Zoom Zipline:"

_Zoom is comprised of a series of dual zip lines connected to each other by a network of trails and suspension bridge. The largest zip line is over 1500 feet in length, 200 feet above the ground and offers 350 ft of vertical drop from launch to landing, reaching speeds of up to 50 mph.
_http://www.mountaincreek.com/adventures/zoom/

Also added a mountain coaster: http://summer.mountaincreek.com/

Looks safer than the old "Traction Park" rides.


----------

